# Meet Fluffy the King cobra



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

One of Petes more laid back critters, hence the name Fluffy. These were taken from about 1-1.5 metres away from the snake, using my new macro lens, obviously with trained handlers at the snake end


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice indeed Angie.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

stunning!!!


----------



## Normesby (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice pics..........you are very talented.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow! Stunning snake


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice, has he got them feeding on defrost yet?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW what stunning photos - cant believe how clean that snake is! I assume this one is captive bred?


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

chondro13 said:


> WOW what stunning photos - cant believe how clean that snake is! I assume this one is captive bred?


 Nope wild caught I'm afraid.


----------



## Burmese-Miles (Dec 28, 2007)

absolute beauty


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

nice cobra ,but im not sure the name fits


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*shots*

very good. looks like it wants to tag you


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Nice shots Ang.....
It's hard to decide which one is my favourite....
I may have to steal these off you.... LOL


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful!
xXx


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

intimidating. "i can kill u all with 1 bite” ha ha 
beatiful none the less


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

bloody beautiful, very clean


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Stunning Angie. 

You do a beautiful snake great justice with your camera skills. :notworthy::no1:

A happy and prosperous New Year is wished for you and Pete, and hope you are both in good health.

Mo. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW what a beautiful snake


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

great pics


----------

